

Ask HN: I need a Google calendar type GUI..But how? (dont have the skills) - peternicholls

So people,<p>I am building a staff scheduling application and I really need a GUI for adding shifts and all that sort of stuff.<p>Google's calendar GUI is exactly what I need but I am no good at front end design, its not something i could do.<p>What I need to know is, what are my best options for getting my hands of a GUI like this?<p>Are there business's that specialize in this sort of thing? I am willing to pay the right person to get the job done.<p>Any info would be great! 
Cheers
======
euroclydon
Have you tried ExtJS? <http://extjs.com/deploy/dev/examples/samples.html>

You can actually contact me through the site listed on my HN profile, and I
can build it for you.

~~~
peternicholls
Email sent.

------
markup
Know of <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/calendar/> already?

EDIT: well reading your question with more attention, you more likely need the
entire YUI (grids, etc)

~~~
peternicholls
Yeah I do, Cheers anyways!

